# Hellgate London installation help vista 32bit



## rapdogztor (Dec 23, 2009)

alright I've played Hellgate before on another computer with a brand new disk, with disk key code and everything right out of the box. It was a really exciting game, even better than diablo II or Halo. But its both combined. The "Good old disk" Cracked, and the super computer was stolen. so now I have a new computer and I bought another copy of Hellgate london off Ebay. Just in case its a defunct CD or there might be something wrong I'm buying another Hellgate london Special edition, sealed in the box, never before been open with brand new CD key and everything. Now The CD itself should be squared away, but its not installing, it stops at a certain point every single time. Error, Cant find some file D:\programfiles\flagship studios\hellgate london\data\hellgate_localize000.dat (Specificly hellgate_localize000.dat) I've looked at help websites with similar problems. Not localize000.dat, but maybe a movie file or a sound file. They say on Vista 32 bit you might run it as administrator, tried that already does not work. They say turn off UACS, user account controls, turned them off, no go. They say create a partition and install windows XP and load it under that. I've created a partition, but hellgate is not letting me select the drive it gets installed on. I called the partition "X" but it keep automatically loading on Default drive "D" where I put the CD's and DVD's. I'm in the process of buying an original XP installation CD brand new off Ebay too, But I dont know how to get to load Hellgate on XP instead of Vista. I hate vista, I think Bill Gates Decided to torture people with vista. Damn him. Anyway, Other than that, I have 2 questions. First is there anyway I can speficically download this "hellgate_Localize000.dat" with out shelling out credit card info for torrents? I do not have a torrent reading program, so I cant open them even if I downloaded them. Second, is there anything else I can do to get this game working and functional? any tips, suggestions, something I didn't think of yet?
Thanks


----------

